# Cycling on the pavement



## User (6 Nov 2008)




----------



## wafflycat (7 Nov 2008)

Actually, it's not heartening. That letteer was brought out in 1999. Since then there have been various 'crackdowns' on pavement cycling. And on one I've seen on TV they were stopping all pavement cyclists, not just those behaving badly. I would suggest that said Home Office advice is ignored by those doing the enforcing in such crackdowns. Inbdeed, this has been a subject brought up many times in cycling groups since 1999, where the Home Office advice has been ignored. 

Mind you - I just don't cycle on the pavement: don't see the need for it as an adult.


----------



## Vikeonabike (7 Nov 2008)

Not sure about other areas, in Peterborough the only area we have cycling on pavement crackdowns is in the City Centre where there are pedestrianised only areas, or major pedestrian routes where there are just too many peds to make cycling either safe or justifiable!


----------



## mickle (7 Nov 2008)

I used the cycle facility at the new junction at Cabot circus in Bristol yesterday which actually directs you onto the pavement.


----------



## Tony (9 Nov 2008)

Riding out of Lyndhurst a few weeks ago I was using the shared-use path till I could slot into the traffic and speed up. I came up behind an elderly and very posh couple, who were occupying the whole path, and called out "Excuse me".
The woman turned round and let fly with a torrent of abuse, until her husband pointed out the shared-use sign.
No apology, just a grunt. And she still wouldn't move, so he did.
The response is due to the press reports, like the one in the Telegraph that linked from cyclists not stopping at ped crossings to the increasing numbers of deaths there, which are all due to motor vehicles.
Dishonesty and prejudice.


----------



## jonesy (9 Nov 2008)

Tony said:


> ...
> The response is due to the press reports, like the one in the Telegraph that linked from cyclists not stopping at ped crossings to the increasing numbers of deaths there, which are all due to motor vehicles.
> Dishonesty and prejudice.



Tony, the Telegraph press report was confused about the report they were quoting. If you've still got the article it look at it carefully: the study wasn't about whether cyclists using the road stop for pedestrians at Zebra crossings, it was about how cyclists behave when using zebra crossings themselves * to cross the road*, as part of a study into the potential use of zebra crossings for cycle routes.

Link to TfL document about that study:
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/businessandpartners/cyclists-use-of-zebra-crossings.pdf


----------



## Tony (11 Nov 2008)

Good god, I'd missed that. The article was a slagfest of "cyclists don't stop...." linked to a report on how many people are killed by car drivers. So you are now saying that even the report itself doesn't involve what the Great Organ was claiming?
Are you suggesting that some journalists may be....sloppy?


----------



## spen666 (11 Nov 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Actually, it's not heartening. That letteer was brought out in 1999. Since then there have been various 'crackdowns' on pavement cycling. And on one I've seen on TV they were stopping all pavement cyclists, not just those behaving badly. *I would suggest that said Home Office advice is ignored by those doing the enforcing in such crackdowns*. Inbdeed, this has been a subject brought up many times in cycling groups since 1999, where the Home Office advice has been ignored.
> 
> Mind you - I just don't cycle on the pavement: don't see the need for it as an adult.




The Home Office advice is just that- ADVICE

It is not the law and is not a defence to a charge of cycling on the pavement anymore that citing the remarks of someone on here advocating pavement cycling.


That said, it is inappropriate for Home Office to give such advice that is contrary to the law


----------



## jonesy (11 Nov 2008)

Tony said:


> Good god, I'd missed that. The article was a slagfest of "cyclists don't stop...." linked to a report on how many people are killed by car drivers. So you are now saying that even the report itself doesn't involve what the Great Organ was claiming?
> Are you suggesting that some journalists may be....sloppy?



I am indeed, shocking though that may seem! 

The TfL study was not about cyclists failing to stop for pedestrians; either the journalist misunderstood, in which case it was very sloppy, because a quick call to the authors would have clarified the matter, or the journalist knew fully well but chose to quote it anyway, even though it had nothing to do with what the article was about. Fool or knave?


----------



## Randochap (12 Nov 2008)

> Fortunately, the incidents of people being fined for sensible cycling on pavements are rare. Common sense prevails in most places (in Birmingham there are shared use signs popping up on wide pavements all over the place which muddle the issue nicely),



It does indeed. I was back in Birmingham last summer, for the first time in 20 years and saw those things. What a mess. Would I actually be expected to ride on the pavement on one of those? I mean, who designs such abominations?

Without wanting to come off as an absentee critic (because we have more than our share of bicycle-unfriendly issues to deal with in Canada -- though I live in a cycling Mecca) what has become of cycling in the UK?


----------



## orbiter (12 Nov 2008)

Randochap said:


> It does indeed. I was back in Birmingham last summer, for the first time in 20 years and saw those things. What a mess. Would I actually be expected to ride on the pavement on one of those? I mean, who designs such abominations?
> 
> Without wanting to come off as an absentee critic (because we have more than our share of bicycle-unfriendly issues to deal with in Canada -- though I live in a cycling Mecca) what has become of cycling in the UK?




Nobody 'designs' them. they are designated, not designed. 
Nobody is forced to cycle on them but lots of nervous people prefer them to the 'dangerous' roads - and by them are encouraged to ride on any pavement.
For the majority who don't cause a serious nuisance who cares? 
'Real' cyclists use the roads as they always have.
We worry about being forced off the roads but it ain't likely to happen.


----------



## col (13 Nov 2008)

We just had a shared path built on a busy roundabout,the only problem is the little blue sign which shows an adult and child walking on one side of the sign and a cyclist on the other half of it are on the right at one end and the left on the other end of the path,so you can imagine someone walking on what they think is the right side to walk on is the same as a cyclist coming the opposite way.Im wondering if there is going to be any markings on the path to help the confusion?


----------



## col (13 Nov 2008)

> Where there is no dividing line, it's a shared use path. Which means anyone can use any part of it. It shouldn't be difficult for users to understand this, and I'd question the intelligence of someone who is physically unable to share a pavement with other users.
> 
> If there is a dividing line without markings on the path of who is on which side, this is clearly a mistake which you should report to your council.




You have a lot of people to question then,but this one has bollards down the middle with a little sign on each one,but at one end it says walk one side, the other the other,to me the red smooth side is cycles,the pavement not,but some will go by the sign.Already reported.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Nov 2008)

User3143 said:


> Don't do cycle paths or the pavement. Why people wish to cycle on the pavement, I don't know why.


As MrP says, a quick search on here will answer that. Slightly bizarre question coming from you though, I mean RLJing and riding without lights, why on Earth would anyone be stupid enough want to do those??


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2008)

I started out cycling on the pavements - very slowly when on busy roads... took me about 6 months gradually building up my confidence on busier and busier roads. If someone had told me off at that stage I would probably of stopped cycling altogether. If it is in a courtious manner giving way to any pedestrians I don't have a problem, but on the pavement the pedestrian definately has the right of way.


----------



## BentMikey (14 Nov 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with cycling with care and courtesy on the pavement in principle. OTOH it's illegal unless shared use which is why I don't, and I'm not generally the type of cyclist who will use the pavements anyway.


----------



## Eat MY Dust (14 Nov 2008)

The reason it annoys me is that everytime I see someone cycling on the pavement, I see it as another bit of ammo for anybody that wants to have a pop at cyclists. 

I had a woman cyclist run into the back of me as I was walking down the road (pavement). Both her and her partner apeared to think shouting "watch out" a split second before impact made things all right. They both looked confused by my outburst and refusal to accept the meek "sorry" that I was given. BTW this was a middle aged couple!!!


----------



## col (14 Nov 2008)

I cant see a problem cycling on the pavement if its clear of anyone,but when there is someone they have priority amd i normally dismount.


----------



## Eat MY Dust (14 Nov 2008)

col said:


> I cant see a problem cycling on the pavement if its clear of anyone,but when there is someone they have priority amd i normally dismount.




But what about passing motorists? "look another fu*king cyclist on the pavement" (probably said to someone on the other end of the mobile!!!)


----------



## col (14 Nov 2008)

Eat MY Dust said:


> But what about passing motorists? "look another fu*king cyclist on the pavement" (probably said to someone on the other end of the mobile!!!)



If im the only thing on the pavement i cant see a problem,and if a driver thinks that in those cicumstances they are the type we dont want to know anyway.But i would do this if i wasnt keen on a particular junction or roundabout.Like i have said before,iv even advised my son to get on the pavement if he feels unsafe or unsure,but if anyone is there you dismount and walk it.


----------



## Eat MY Dust (15 Nov 2008)

User3143 said:


> What road is this? I've never had a problem filtering through rush hour traffic and am up for a challenge.
> 
> Is that what you do with this road then? Do you break the law and ride on the pavement rather then riding ''this road''



There's a couple of roads in NW London where have I've come across this. This may be sad, but I get off my bike and walk with the bike instead of pavement cycling!!!


----------



## jonesy (15 Nov 2008)

User3143 said:


> What road is this? I've never had a problem filtering through rush hour traffic and am up for a challenge.
> 
> Is that what you do with this road then? Do you break the law and ride on the pavement rather then riding ''this road''



I can think of plenty of roads where the lanes are sufficiently narrow to prevent filtering and where the volume of oncoming traffic provides few opportunities for overtaking.


----------



## upandover (19 Nov 2008)

I gave up last time I cycled into Birmingham, after a couple of minutes sitting at the Holyhead roundabout at the end of the Bristol Road. So much easier and safer to cross at the crossing and wizz down the pavement a little way until it was safe to get back on.

Quicker too, a guy I passed a few minutes before was already crossing the ped lights having nipped onto the pavement earlier.

I feel uncomfortable with it generally, but then my wife cycles to work occassionally, and does it ll on the pavement, preferring it to the road. I prefer it for her to. 

Steve


----------



## bonj2 (19 Nov 2008)

> No. I merely get onto the shared use pavement.
> 
> It's the A38 in Birmingham, approaching Bristol St. Two very narrow lanes each way. In the rush hour they're all congested, and you'll often find there's no way past on the road.
> 
> Stay on the road if you like. It's your choice. I'll leave you standing there while I toddle on happily.



Sorry - am I hearing this right - you cycle on the _pavement_?! 
So somebody doing 331mph in a car is unacceptable simply "because it's the law", but you find it perfectly acceptable to break the laws that suit you?


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2008)

bonj said:


> Sorry - am I hearing this right - you cycle on the _pavement_?!
> So somebody doing 331mph in a car is unacceptable simply "because it's the law", but you find it perfectly acceptable to break the laws that suit you?



Surely he said:


> Originally Posted by *User*
> 
> 
> _No. I merely get onto the *shared use pavement*. _



_In which case not illegal._


----------



## bonj2 (20 Nov 2008)

summerdays said:


> Surely he said:
> 
> 
> _In which case not illegal._



so you never cycle on the normal pavement then Mr P.?


----------



## bonj2 (20 Nov 2008)

> Someone doing 331mph in a car is something I'd like to see.



imean 31 you tit.


----------



## Kizibu (21 Nov 2008)

I recently witnessed an extraordinary bit of pavement cycling. In the centre of town there is a busy light-controlled junction where five major roads intersect. Much of the pavement is railed off with kurb-side railings on the corners and there are a few bike lanes and boxes woven into and around this junction. To add to pavement congestion there is a greengrocers who displays his wares on the pavement - boxes of fruit outside the shop and racks of plants and stuff against the railings so there is barely room for two pedestrains to pass. Both the road and the pavement are busy places here. 

A cyclist on a mtb came round the greengrocers corner on the pavement behind a male pedestrian walking in the middle of the pavement and there was not really enough room for the cyclist to pass on either side of the bloke on foot . The pedestrian was not aware of the cyclist behind him. But he soon became so as the cyclist without slowing down and in a manouvre that I still find hard to believe somehow managed to edge his front wheel past to the right of the pedestrian while at the same time he somehow leaned forward and shouldered the pedestrian aside with his left shoulder and cycled on past him without slowing at all or saying anything leaving the somewhat surprised pedestrian staggering to keep to his feet. It was unbelieveable but happened right in front of me so was unmistakeable.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (22 Nov 2008)

I agree with MrP about Bristol Road. I cycle to the city centre that way twice a week in rush hour. There are 2 stretches where the lanes are too narrow. One through Selly Oak to the Uni. Here the pavement is ped only so I stay on the road even if it's jammed. The other is after Priory Road. In fact, just after Priory Rd there's a sign which says something like "Cyclists Join Path". If this is jammed I'll saunter along the shared use path. If not, I take the road.

mj


----------



## purplepolly (23 Nov 2008)

> Where there is no dividing line, it's a shared use path. Which means anyone can use any part of it. It shouldn't be difficult for users to understand this, and I'd question the intelligence of someone who is physically unable to share a pavement with other users.



mmm some people do actually have learning difficulties and despite having been taught to cross roads safely, etc, might not be up to speed with the finer points of shared paths. 

Others might have sight problems, and this isn't just a case of having either good vision or being partially sighted / blind, there's a whole big area in between. Personally I can see fine with contacts but can only use them for about 8 hours a day, the rest of the time particularly at night my eyesight's not so good as glasses don't correct my eyesight properly. 

Maybe pedestrians should just stay at home if they're unable to cope with shared facilities and would otherwise just hold up cyclists?


----------



## purplepolly (23 Nov 2008)

I was being sarcastic because I often have diffulculties using shared paths as a pedestrian


----------



## KitsuneAndy (23 Nov 2008)

I cycled on the pavement for quite a bit today as I deemed that being on the road was likely to be dangerous to both me and the cars.


----------



## jax67 (30 Nov 2008)

Sometimes you have no choice at very busy duel carriageway junctions but to jump onto the path to get around to the link road - unless you want to resemble a squashed hedgehog in a dayglow jacket. Ive had to do it many a time to save my life, especially as my reaction times are slow due to arthritic hands and legs.


----------



## Grendel (16 Dec 2008)

The Police cycle on the pavements around here. I'm trying to get photos.


----------



## Vikeonabike (18 Dec 2008)

> The Police also break the speed limit and forcibly put people in handcuffs.
> 
> It's disgusting.






Grendel.
You do and I'll send my mate Beowulf around to your house, you know what happened the last time don't you! : 

PS read the very first post!


----------



## HLaB (18 Dec 2008)

I came to a red light tonight and stopped another bike came flying down the bus lane and bunny hopped on to the pavement; I was expecting him to bunny hop back in to the bus lane as there was lots of peds in front of him; he didn't just patiently wobbled behind them until the pavement was clear. It wasn't the aggressive behaviour I was expecting.


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2008)

There are a couple of places where I'm on a path - near park entrance for example - it has a 10/20m wide alleyway leading to it, and I usually go very slowly... but I often worry if in my effort not to push past but lurk behind that they may think I'm about to mug them (especially the elderly).


----------

